# Griffin Performance 840, 940, 1140



## pville (Mar 1, 2010)

Is anyone running their products? Just wanted to know what you thought of them. I have a friend that has their 840 kit and cams and loves it. The bike is wicked fast. Just wondering what everyone thought. They have great prices and thats kinda hard to resist when the power bug bites.:flames:


----------



## hursteric (Oct 21, 2014)

im curious about this set up too. there prices seem good.


----------



## pville (Mar 1, 2010)

I called today. Pretty cool guy to deal with. Talked for over 30mins excellent info. Found out they also sponsor on kawiriders forum and canamforum. I checked out the threads there. He's making some good power outta the brutes. His personal canam lays down over 80hp at the wheels. Nice!!!!! I'm gonna pull the trigger on his 840 kit when I get my taxes back.


----------



## pville (Mar 1, 2010)

Havent reported back but I pulled the trigger on the 940 kit they have.... UNGODLY!!!!! I got the 940 with the GPP cams and a QSC primary all from them. This thing f'ing flys with the 30's on it. I'd recommend them to anyone. Excellent to deal with and kept me updated with everything.


----------



## hursteric (Oct 21, 2014)

Did you do the build yourself? or did you have them do it?


----------



## pville (Mar 1, 2010)

they built the whole thing.... I got the primary clutch too.


----------

